# What are Reparto Corse components?



## armstrong

Are these a Bianchi-line type of brand in the way Bonty and Trek are affiliated? Or is RC completely unique? I've seen them as brake calipers, what else do they do?


----------



## cxwrench

It means "race department" (in italiano) and it's basically marketing speak for "this stuff is worth more and is cooler because we say some guys race on it."


----------



## Roland44

cxwrench said:


> It means "race department" (in italiano) and it's basically marketing speak for "this stuff is worth more and is cooler because we say some guys race on it."


lol exactly! A lot of people fell for it thought...


----------



## Jay Strongbow

armstrong said:


> Are these a Bianchi-line type of brand in the way Bonty and Trek are affiliated? Or is RC completely unique? I've seen them as brake calipers, what else do they do?


There is no 'them' or affiliation. It's just what Bianchi calls some stuff and to English speaking cyclists is about like Starbucks calling a medium a Venti or whatever the fck they call it.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Correct me if I am wrong please....BUT I was under the impression that Reparto Corse on a Bianchi frame meant that it was hand-built in the Italian Reparto Corse facility, However, my understanding is that in 2003, they stopped that and use the term generically on their parts and bikes. I know my Bianchi frame (2001, steel, Veloce) has the Reparto Corse decal on it. Am I mis-informed?


----------



## armstrong

This is what I mean. Reparto corse brakes.

https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/9539/0qzf.jpg

So this is a Bianchi line?


----------



## cxwrench

Touch0Gray said:


> Correct me if I am wrong please....BUT I was under the impression that Reparto Corse on a Bianchi frame meant that it was hand-built in the Italian Reparto Corse facility, However, my understanding is that in 2003, they stopped that and use the term generically on their parts and bikes. I know my Bianchi frame (2001, steel, Veloce) has the Reparto Corse decal on it. Am I mis-informed?


I'm pretty sure a $1500.00 steel bike wasn't made in anyone's 'race department'. 



armstrong said:


> This is what I mean. Reparto corse brakes.
> 
> https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/9539/0qzf.jpg
> 
> So this is a Bianchi line?


It's a Taiwanese built generic brake that Bianchi has labeled w/ "RC" so that it sounds better than Tektro. 

If you don't work in the industry you won't know about this, if you do work in the industry you still probably don't know about it (unless you have contact w/ someone sourcing product from Taiwan) but there is a HUGE book w/ every conceivable bike part in every form/material imaginable. It's all generic stuff that you can order in quantity and have it finished any way you want. Shiny, matte, brand name, logo...you name it, they'll make it. You'd be amazed how familiar some of those parts look...


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Touch0Gray said:


> Correct me if I am wrong please....BUT I was under the impression that Reparto Corse on a Bianchi frame meant that it was hand-built in the Italian Reparto Corse facility


Sadly those days are gone. It really does make me sad. And it makes me angry to see the name exploited to sell junk.

Yeah, they used to have a little store right at the factory and you could get sized up on their size-cycle, and the guys would make a frame for you. And you could get cool parts that weren't available at your LBS. 

It really did mean something once. Now, it means nothing.


----------



## armstrong

For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure Reparto Corse translates as Race Course.


----------



## Kerry Irons

armstrong said:


> For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure Reparto Corse translates as Race Course.


Does "pretty sure" in your world directly mean "wrong"? Reparto in Italian directly translates to department. You can figure out the rest.


----------



## armstrong

Kerry Irons said:


> Does "pretty sure" in your world directly mean "wrong"? Reparto in Italian directly translates to department. You can figure out the rest.


You should thank me for giving you your internet-ego for the day. 

Relax Kerry Irons.


----------



## wim

armstrong said:


> You should thank me for giving you your internet-ego for the day.


Thank Kerry instead. He may have kept you from accepting a job translating assembly instructions for an Italian hang glider and sending hundreds of people to their death.


----------



## cxwrench

armstrong said:


> You should thank me for giving you your internet-ego for the day.
> 
> Relax Kerry Irons.


Wow Lance...that's some attitude for 3 months and a little over 100 posts. Considering how easy it is to translate something on Google I'd think you'd at least make the effort before making comments like that. Kerry has been around for quite a while and knows a lot of stuff...pay him the respect he's due.


----------



## huber

If you read some of his previous threads you will see unnecessary defensiveness is a theme.


----------



## armstrong

huber said:


> If you read some of his previous threads you will see unnecessary defensiveness is a theme.


Huber, you've been on here all of... a month. Wow, thanks for your contribution to the forum! I'm glad I use an alias here because I apparently already have a stalker/fan. 

So folks are unhappy with the way I reacted to an over-reaction to something I posted? Let's hear what Kerry Irons has to say for him/herself regarding my reply.


----------



## huber

armstrong said:


> I'm glad I use an alias here because I apparently already have a stalker/fan.


lol, no 
I'm just an avid reader of these forums. You stand out because you ask good questions then fight with the people who answer them.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The Reparto Corsa suddenly became the Kindergarten ?


----------



## armstrong

huber said:


> lol, no
> I'm just an avid reader of these forums. You stand out because you ask good questions then fight with the people who answer them.


Well - what I've noticed is that these forums and certain forum users have been established for a long time. So there are certain folks here who I guess can use a little less tact when making posts. They are afforded this leeway because of their long time contribution to this forum. I can respect that, but it does make it easy for some newbie (but experienced forum user) to step on some toes.

Like - look at that post made by K Irons. Give me a break there was no reason for that. I did look to see if he/she had posted anything else to the thread before I made my reply. He/she hadn't contributed anything else to the thread other than that stupidity, and I wasn't aware of his/her reputation, so off I went. If I should've been more respectful of this long time poster, then I am in error and I apologize. But given what I knew, the tone of his/her reply looked totally unnecessary to me. Perhaps K Irons can comment on this.

As for fighting replies, you're thinking of the other thread. I know it seemed that way, and beyond my actual appreciation that people replied to my thread, again - it goes back to that "authority" of some folks here. Apparently you just listen to what they say cause they know better. But for newbies, sometimes we want a bit more substance cause we're not familiar with how things work.


----------



## armstrong

cxwrench said:


> It's a Taiwanese built generic brake that Bianchi has labeled w/ "RC" so that it sounds better than Tektro.
> 
> If you don't work in the industry you won't know about this, if you do work in the industry you still probably don't know about it (unless you have contact w/ someone sourcing product from Taiwan) but there is a HUGE book w/ every conceivable bike part in every form/material imaginable. It's all generic stuff that you can order in quantity and have it finished any way you want. Shiny, matte, brand name, logo...you name it, they'll make it. You'd be amazed how familiar some of those parts look...


So I guess we can conclude a RC-branded cycle component is basically a stock component found on Bianchi bikes.

I'm not surprised of the existence of a "big bike book". I've seen big books for other industries (lighting in particular). I figured given that all the bike companies seem to produce their bikes out of the same few factories in Taiwan/China, that these factories probably create variations of same items then go to cycling brands and ask if they want these items to be branded with their mark. e.g. I have an "Adidas" branded watch but its not as though anyone believes Adidas owns any watch factories. So same idea probably.


----------



## armstrong

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sadly those days are gone. It really does make me sad. And it makes me angry to see the name exploited to sell junk.
> 
> Yeah, they used to have a little store right at the factory and you could get sized up on their size-cycle, and the guys would make a frame for you. And you could get cool parts that weren't available at your LBS.
> 
> It really did mean something once. Now, it means nothing.


You must be talking about items like this: (lol)
Cinelli Vai 40cm O O Handlebars 31 8mm | eBay

I'm sure you know - this reality (no more such stores/services) is that the marketplace has changed. Chances are if Bianchi had kept this up, there would be no more Bianchi. It doesn't make anything less sad, but it makes it understandable. Bianchi survives. Many home-grown/mom-pop places have not.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sadly those days are gone. It really does make me sad. And it makes me angry to see the name exploited to sell junk.
> 
> Yeah, they used to have a little store right at the factory and you could get sized up on their size-cycle, and the guys would make a frame for you. And you could get cool parts that weren't available at your LBS.
> 
> It really did mean something once. Now, it means nothing.



So, when did Bianchi start labeling their foreign built frames as reparto corse? Like I say this is a 2002, all steel (including fork, tig welded)

I would certainly not insist that it was "hand made in Italy" because I do realize that if x% was actually performed in a country or possibly the LAST country that worked with it, it could be listed as the country of origin.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

Touch0Gray said:


> So, when did Bianchi start labeling their foreign built frames as reparto corse? Like I say this is a 2002, all steel (including fork, tig welded)
> 
> I would certainly not insist that it was "hand made in Italy" because I do realize that if x% was actually performed in a country or possibly the LAST country that worked with it, it could be listed as the country of origin.


Nobody seems to know for sure exactly, but late 90s to mid 2000s was the shift from the bikes being built in Italy to Taiwan. One way to tell, and it's still not 100% sure is if the bike was made of Reynolds 520 or 631 and equipped with Shimano, the bike is from Taiwan. Chances are if the bike was made of Bianchi proprietary tubing, Dedacciai or Boron and equipped with Campagnolo, the bike is from Italy. Apparently during that time Bianchi was a little loose in their Reparto Corse branding. That was a weird time for Bianchi.

I have a 2001 Boron XL with Daytona, so I'm pretty sure it's Italian but who knows. I've been told it's from Italy, Taiwan, that the welds will fail,that the tubing will fail, that the components are crap. No problems yet and that thing is just fun to ride.


----------



## Touch0Gray

the bike had all campagnolo on it (rims are Mavic but hubs are Campy) As for tubing....that decal is long gone so I can't tell you. It doesn't really matter i guess, she and i have had a LOT of great miles together. She was my first love and we have aver 25,000 miles together I'm sure. These days she gets less love, but doesn't mind sleeping with the Waterford and Treks....
I do know that 2002 was the last year they had a steel fork.


----------



## Kerry Irons

armstrong said:


> You should thank me for giving you your internet-ego for the day.
> 
> Relax Kerry Irons.


Look, cxwrench told you exactly what it meant. You could easily have looked it up to confirm but instead you said you were "pretty sure" it meant something else. This suggests a "may be wrong but seldom in doubt" mindset. And when it is pointed out, you make it my problem. Nice.

Dale Carnegie wrote a book: "How to Win Friends and Influence People" It's a good read.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Kerry Irons said:


> This suggests a "may be wrong but seldom in doubt" mindset.


Hey...... You poaching my signature line......... LOL?


----------



## armstrong

Kerry Irons said:


> Look, cxwrench told you exactly what it meant. You could easily have looked it up to confirm but instead you said you were "pretty sure" it meant something else. This suggests a "may be wrong but seldom in doubt" mindset. And when it is pointed out, you make it my problem. Nice.
> 
> Dale Carnegie wrote a book: "How to Win Friends and Influence People" It's a good read.


There was a guy earlier on in the thread who basically denied that RC parts existed. His post implied RC was simply a phrase used on Bianchi bikes. Hey - I didn't jump all over him for being wrong. 

Maybe you should read the book yourself. You over react and you can't even admit it. 

You're a tool.


----------



## armstrong

Kerry Irons said:


> Look, cxwrench told you exactly what it meant. You could easily have looked it up to confirm but instead you said you were "pretty sure" it meant something else. This suggests a "may be wrong but seldom in doubt" mindset. And when it is pointed out, you make it my problem. Nice.
> 
> Dale Carnegie wrote a book: "How to Win Friends and Influence People" It's a good read.


I'll also mention that though you are free to dispense psychiatric advice over the internet, out of the hundreds of people who have viewed my post, you're the only one to get all angry because of it.

You may be happy to criticize me about whatever issues you think I have, but given you're the only person among hundreds to do so, you should see what your criticism says about you. Methinks your sensitivity towards me belies your own personal self-worth/narcissisim/arrogance issues.


----------



## cxwrench

armstrong said:


> I'll also mention that though you are free to dispense psychiatric advice over the internet, out of the hundreds of people who have viewed my post, you're the only one to get all angry because of it.
> 
> You may be happy to criticize me about whatever issues you think I have, but given you're the only person among hundreds to do so, you should see what your criticism says about you. Methinks your sensitivity towards me belies your own personal self-worth/narcissisim/arrogance issues.


Kerry's not the only one, trust me. You're the one w/ the issues. You ask a question, immediately get the right answer, reply in a somewhat arrogant fashion that that answer was incorrect and when your error is pointed out to you, you get all butthurt.


----------



## tihsepa

armstrong said:


> There was a guy earlier on in the thread who basically denied that RC parts existed. His post implied RC was simply a phrase used on Bianchi bikes. Hey - I didn't jump all over him for being wrong.
> 
> Maybe you should read the book yourself. You over react and you can't even admit it.
> 
> You're a tool.


Thats nice. The man tried to help you out. He should have really helped you out.

Oh, and for the record. Those parts are crap.


----------



## Kerry Irons

armstrong said:


> Methinks your sensitivity towards me belies your own personal self-worth/narcissisim/arrogance issues.


Yeah, I took a psychology class in high school. They call what you're doing here "I am rubber and you are glue."


----------



## Jay Strongbow

armstrong said:


> I'll also mention that though you are free to dispense psychiatric advice over the internet, out of the hundreds of people who have viewed my post, you're the only one to get all angry because of it.
> 
> *You may be happy to criticize me about whatever issues you think I have, but given you're the only person among hundreds to do so, you should see what your criticism says about you. Methinks your sensitivity towards me belies your own personal self-worth/narcissisim/arrogance issues*.


You forgot to use the terms self-esteem and insecurity. Or do those come later, in 8th grade?

If indeed Kerry is the only one out of a hundred to criticize you his only mistake there is not choosing to laugh at you instead like the other 99.


----------



## cxwrench

Jay Strongbow said:


> You forgot to use the terms self-esteem and insecurity. Or do those come later, in 8th grade?
> 
> If indeed Kerry is the only one out of a hundred to criticize you his only mistake there is not choosing to laugh at you instead like the other 99.


IMHO the post of the week. Thanks Jay!:thumbsup:


----------



## armstrong

Kerry Irons said:


> Yeah, I took a psychology class in high school. They call what you're doing here "I am rubber and you are glue."


I didn't realize that based on a single high school psych class that one could become an expert in the diagnosis and treatment of disorders of the pscyche. I mean, I didn't do my fellowship in psychiatry but I had classmates who did. They'd be very interested to learn how about your skills/techniques at diagnosing problems and recommending treatment based on a single line posted to an internet thread. You probably have a Nature paper. You should get it published.


----------



## armstrong

Let's just all hold hands and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## armstrong

Regarding my mistaken belief.

At some point in my life, I got the impression that RC meant Race Course. I don't know when this happened but I got my first Bianchi bike in 1991, so we're talking up to 20+ years ago. I've been completely out of the sport since 2000 as well. Anyways, either I read this somewhere or someone told it to me. Now I know it's wrong, but given that Course is awfully close in spelling to Corse, and Race and Reparto both start with R, I never second-guessed it. You can tell a lot of things to a high school kid that he'll believe.

What I could've written was "I was under the impression that RC mean Race Course", but instead I wrote I was "pretty sure". Again, this is a something I knew as a "factoid" for most of my life.

Sorry that a mistaken belief written with the words that I chose offended anyone here. Accordingly, any anger posted against my post, I thought was out of hand.


----------



## armstrong

Jay Strongbow said:


> If indeed Kerry is the only one out of a hundred to criticize you his only mistake there is not choosing to laugh at you instead like the other 99.


Well Jay.

Honestly this doesn't hurt that much because no one is laughing at me. Not even you. 

You don't know who I am.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Reparto Corse was also used by a couple of other builders as a marketing phrase, I think some builders in Italy still use it.


----------



## J24

armstrong said:


> Well Jay.
> 
> Honestly this doesn't hurt that much because no one is laughing at me. Not even you. You don't know who I am.


Au contraire fou, (that's french BTW) and while you may be anonymous you're an archetype


----------



## Salsa_Lover




----------



## cxwrench

armstrong said:


> Well Jay.
> 
> Honestly this doesn't hurt that much because *no one is laughing at me*. Not even you.
> 
> You don't know who I am.


I am, I am!


----------



## tihsepa

cxwrench said:


> I am, I am!


*anch'io*

Thats "me too" in Italian.


----------



## Touch0Gray

armstrong said:


> You don't know who I am.


Or care......


----------



## tihsepa

Touch0Gray said:


> Or care......


Must spread rep.


----------



## jmeg8237

Just stumbled onto this thread, as I have a Bianchi with Reparto Corse parts (brakes, rims, stem, etc.) and was curious about them. Having had with my bike for about 3 years now, I've started to recognize that these are nothing special at all, and I'm starting to upgrade some of them.

But I wanted to comment that this situation of a recognized name being used (or bought) happens with other products as well. We were shopping for a piano about 10 years ago, and saw the same thing. Brand names from American or other Western companies that had gone out of business have been bought by companies to produce pianos under that name, presumably in hopes that name recognition alone would help sell the line. I can't say I'm surprised it has happened with bike parts as well.


----------



## PJay

jmeg8237 said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread, as I have a Bianchi with Reparto Corse parts (brakes, rims, stem, etc.) and was curious about them. Having had with my bike for about 3 years now, I've started to recognize that these are nothing special at all, and I'm starting to upgrade some of them.
> 
> But I wanted to comment that this situation of a recognized name being used (or bought) happens with other products as well. We were shopping for a piano about 10 years ago, and saw the same thing. Brand names from American or other Western companies that had gone out of business have been bought by companies to produce pianos under that name, presumably in hopes that name recognition alone would help sell the line. I can't say I'm surprised it has happened with bike parts as well.


Now, duck!


----------

